# Another Scam?!?



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

So.. someone offered me another good DEAL thru Kijiji!!!

RETAIL VERSION of Window 7 Ultimate for $175

Do you think it is legit??? or a pirated version that looks exactly like the real?



it is $200 cheaper than what stores sell!


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

arrgh, it be booty by and large.

PIRATE booty. yar.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Either that or Bill Gates is wanting to slap you with a piracy suit right after you take the bait.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Hard to say. Could be legit. I have friends that have worked in electronic stores and to promote the products, the sales reps give away some free. Some sell it because they don't care or somehow get two copies.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

You could try it and let us know how long that Windows Genunine Advantage whatever lasts before it sees a duplicate copy or something... if it's not legit.

IMHO my take on this is if you're a business then buy and use legit software after all you're a business and totally open to the business audit so why take such a risk?. If you're a private user then up to you what you use. 

Sometimes it's better to buy new. I mean you don't really buy the OS for like 3-4yrs so probably worth just buying it at a store and save in other ways such as buying parts used/new via trades or local craigslist/kijiji.

If you do buy gear show up at Canadian tire and buy a 500W or 1000W invertor and drive up with your computer in the back. If you don't have a car then ask a friend to drive you. Plug in the invertor to your computer, then test whatever part you're buying off the seller. If it works pay the seller and part ways both happy. Return that 500W/1000W invertor to Canadian Tire as most times you don't need something like that in the car. A 175W is more then enough for most peoples uses in a car and can be found cheap.

I just picked Canadian Tire for that because of thier return policy and because hey... maybe later if I needed a 1000W I or someone else could find a open box deal.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Ya that works with the testing. Just make sure you look at the packaging when you buy an inverter. Last time I looked about a year ago, 800w inverter had to be hard wired to car. Just food for thoight


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Don't do it. Sounds like a scam. I wouldn't recommend anyone get it until they release the first patch and then the patch to patch the patch and then the patch to patch the patch that patched the patch etc. Only then should one buy a new OS.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Cory said:


> Don't do it. Sounds like a scam. I wouldn't recommend anyone get it until they release the first patch and then the patch to patch the patch and then the patch to patch the patch that patched the patch etc. Only then should one buy a new OS.


Yah M$ sure loves having us all as thier guinea pigs and bug finders. If you can find the free Win7 RC final release download then download it as M$ is still giving out free keys ONLY if you already downloaded it. Don't bother looking on M$'s website for the download. They already took the link off thier site but did say they'll be still offering keys for those that downloaded.

Personally I'd wait for Win7 SP1 or SP2 before considering it. I've been through my own beta days for M$ with their Win95 & 98 days.


----------



## Tearran (Oct 4, 2009)

students get huge discounts on windows 7, so if its a young guy it very well could be legit.

I can get home edition for 35$, and upgrade to ultimate for something like 150-170 total.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I never knew burning cd would be legit!

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...-Windows-7-Ultimate-90-OBO-W0QQAdIdZ164640154

$90 Win 7 Ultimate


----------



## Tearran (Oct 4, 2009)

umm thats not legit, its illegal. Not to mention you need a CD key, and if you want what that guy is offering, you could really just download it for free.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Not saying this is legit copy, but there are a lot of electronic deliveries these days. I need to burn my own copy which is downloaded from Microsoft.

Anyway, if it's too good to be true, it probably is.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

conix67 said:


> Not saying this is legit copy, but there are a lot of electronic deliveries these days. I need to burn my own copy which is downloaded from Microsoft.
> 
> Anyway, if it's too good to be true, it probably is.


+10 Yup.. as the saying goes sometimes....

Also heck short term if the key works good but it may get blocked out later if M$ has a black list.


----------

